
New Ubuntu Theme in Development for 20.04 - reddotX
https://ubuntu.com/blog/new-ubuntu-theme-in-development-for-20-04
======
donatj
I find myself missing Unity all the time. It felt so much more polished than
Gnome, particularly in the little things. I have basically switched to
Elementary for my desktop Linux at this point because it feels like they’re
the only ones actually trying.

~~~
ktpsns
Oh yes! Even more, the user interface was amazing. You could search the global
menu ("HUD display") with just pressing the ALT key (similar as you can do on
Mac OS X in the Help menu). This was incredibly useful for programs I rarely
used but knew the name of the option I was looking for. I know the global menu
was super hacky for basically any non-GTK/Qt application (such as Libre
office). But it was space economical and still very functional. I never had
such a desktop experience afterwards.

~~~
ahartmetz
KDE has Alt-space for krunner. It can search and launch in many categories,
from open windows to application names to e-mail addresses to settings
modules. It can also calculate, run web searches, etc etc

~~~
ktpsns
Krunner is great (and similar to what you can do with the Gnome shell search
or OS X spotlight), but it won't search the menu of your current application.

There are plenty of hints how to restore a Unity-like global menu feeling with
Gnome, for instance [https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/how-to-add-global-
menu...](https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/how-to-add-global-menu-and-hud-
to-gnome.html) \-- you can also get a global menu in KDE Plasma, it's called
"Application Menu Bar" and seems to be included by default. I neither tested
both of them.

Here is a GIF of a similar function:
[https://149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/201...](https://149366088.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/mate-hud-gif.gif) \-- the name of this tool seems to
be _Mate HUD_ , cf. [https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/mate-
hud](https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/mate-hud)

------
moomin
It feels like themes are the only things that have actually been successful
for non-server Ubuntu in a long while.

